# Kittens:)



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Post pictures of your kittens here


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Argh, I wish I had some pics of when Cookie and Alley were youngsters, but I don't. Cookie has gone from and adorable fluff to a fat, grumpy, yet sweet kitty, and Alley is actually the same- shy, but really affectionate once she warms up to you!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

aww i'll have some pics soon


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Cool, I wanna see your kitties!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I might be getting them tomorrow!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

SQUEEE! Are you adopting or getting them from a breeder? Mine were adopted, but we got our dog from a breeder.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Nope, just barn kittens, I live up in the country so it happens sometimes.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Squee, can't wait to see them Lillyandquigly  I love me some cute kitty pics!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll be posting them here and on a journal/log I'm keeping of them. I'll post a link


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=233913 here's the link


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a new kitten. Her name is Shadow. A co-worker and my husband sort of ambushed me with her. She is about 6-7 wks old. I said no at first, just lost a cat a month ago, but how do you resist a helpless ball of fur?

The cat in the background is Garfield, Mom's cat. He was not happy about the visiting baby.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

posting pics of the sweeties soon


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

:lol: Garfield giving the stink-eye!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Here are my boys, got them yesterday evening. Black and white is Houdini, orange and white is Romeo.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Just spent a good two hours trying to find Shadow. She snuck into a cabinet and took a nice long nap. While her "parents" tore a room apart looking for her.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Houdini sounds like a perfect name for a kitten. Little monsters can be really good at hiding and escaping. My Shadow was a barn cat also.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Aww they are so cute! 

Here are my two cats Micah (Mai-kah) and Milo around 12 weeks old. They are now almost 2 years old in August. 
Micah is the one on the left, and Milo is on the right. They are half Persian and half Mainecoon brothers, so they wont stop growing until they are four or five.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wish my two cats would get close like that, but my adult cat Princess, hates the new kitten. She hisses at her and runs away. Now Princess will only come to me, she's ticked off at my husband for playing with the new cat more. Shadow has a place on his bed, my other 3 animals, 1 cat 2 dogs are highly jealous. I think eventually the two cats will get along, just got to give the baby time to get big enough to defend herself.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

My boys are best friends while they're asleep, when they wake up it's a frenemy relationship.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I think because they are brothers and have been together their whole life they can't live without each other now. They wrestle like crazy at night and sleep together during the day; they are pretty much almost always together 

I do think older cats and dogs get jealous when we bring home another baby animal that gets all the attention. My boyfriend has an old dog that has to deal with a kitten and a new chihuahua puppy...so whenever I bend down to pet one of them he comes running up to lick my face so I pet him instead.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 1, 2013)

Yay kittens!!! i would love to put up a picture of Oliver my siamese kitty but i dont know how, its hard enough to take a picture of a super active 8 week old kitten.....but even harder if you dont know how to post it.


----------

